# Finding job in tourist/expat area



## breeza (Sep 6, 2016)

I am a uni student. There used to be a shortage for people of my profession but now there is an oversupply (sorry - I don't feel like sharing my major here). Will the fact that I went to an international school help me to find a job in tourist/expat areas? Thanks.


----------



## ama2016 (Sep 21, 2016)

i think if you are bilingual, then it should be a lot easier


----------

